# My dog ​​doesn`t like to go outside for walks - frustrating!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

My dog is four months old and lately he doesn`t like to go for walks.
He always had problems to go through the main gate of the house but after a short walk from the house He began to walk normally.

Recently he always pulls the leash﻿ backwards and resists without moving his legs when I move forward, I keep pulling him forward but sometimes I get to the point that I feel I'm choking him and and instead of walk with him I dragged him by force.

I am very upset that my dog doesn`t like to go for walks, All the dogs I had always loved going for walks but this dog always wants to stay at home :help:


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

When my boy was about that age , he didnt like to go walk either. He would just put on the breaks and keep looking back at the house. I got a long training lead and I would walk a head and tell him , I am leaving. Then he would follow. He didnt like for me to leave him. I also got a harness.

Your pup is still young , just keep the walks short and keep working with him. I am sure he come around to the idea of walks. I was worried just like you are, never had a dog that didnt enjoy walks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Try to make it as fun as possible- run ahead, clap your hands, have treats for every few feet he walks ahead. And what Branko said will work- he'll want to follow if you get far enough away instead of dragging him along


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha has had her days. When I first started trying to walk her, she had a traumatic event with a crazy Pitbull behind a fence. I went slow after this. She will be 16 weeks (4 months) on Saturday and now she gets excited about walking. However, she does have her moments. I agree with the other posters. I bring plenty of treats and also pick up sticks to throw down the road. It makes her refocus on the fun and less focused on her fear. We also do a lot of stopping and sitting. Have you been training her/him with sit, stay, down? It helps. If you see a situation where your dog is about to hit a threshold, then tell your dog to sit. I do this with Sasha and she changes her focus on me. (She is very food motivated though) I also get all excited about our walks. I jump up and down, run around and just play while walking. I know this isn't the "proper" way to heal but as MRL says, it's all about the fun. Thanks MRL!! MRL needs to post her videos here:


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help!

I'll try today to use some of your advice and hope that my dog attitude will change a bit. 
BTW, I really thought of using a harness, Is it really work and prevent the dog from pulling or at least give a dog to feel more comfortable while walking?


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

I suggested the Harness because you said you feel like your choking him. I just have a normal harness with the d ring on the back. You could get something like a gentle lead with the d ring on the chest. They are made to help with dogs that pull. Both types will keep you from feeling like your choking him.


----------

